# Grilled Duck Recepies



## KP3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you guys would share any good recepies for duck on the bbq pit. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

the best grilled duck"teal" i ever had was marinated in Dale's ...not long maybe 30 mins before you put them on the grill.....taste like steak,,in fact i thought it was until the guy told me it was duck.....he used only the breast and cut it in slices (dont make them to thin) cut across the grain...I also thought about doing them like dove where you use the same concept as above but using jalapeno,onion,and wrapping with bacon and grilling....good luck.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

The trick to duck on the grill is the same as duck anywhere else. High heat cooked quickly until done no more than medium rare, or cooked over low heat for a long time. The results of the two methods are so completely different that you'd swear that they come from different critters but both methods can yield outstanding results. If you're going with the low/slow approach stay away from wrapping in aluminum foil if you want any grill flavor. Wrapping in foil works fine but you might as well cook em in the oven since it's easier and will taste exactly the same. Try braising whole birds in an inch or so of stock, uncovered. That way they'll pick up plenty of smokiness but stay moist. Use whatever seasonings blow your skirt up.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I like to fillet the breast off and trim it real good. Cut it into about 3 pieces per side, if it's a teal maybe two pieces per side.. Put the pieces into a bowl and soak in water. When it gets red drain it off and put in fresh water. I usually put it in the fridge overnight, in the water. In the morning drain it off good and put in some raspberry-chipotle sauce(use quite a bit) and coat all the meat well. I cut some thick sliced bacon, like Wright's, into half slices, and usually add that to the bowl too so that some of the sauce gets on the bacon too. When it's time to cook I slice some pepper Jack cheese into pieces about 1.5x2 inches and 1x8th inch thick. Then just roll up a piece of duck and a piece of cheese with a piece of bacon and toothpick it. Grill these on a hot fire with some mesquite wood for smoke flavor. Turn frequently and cook pretty fast. Don't overcook it. Everyone loves it, even people that say they do not like duck.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Scrape has always got some good recepies. We eat the scrape steak at our house 3 times a month or so.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> High heat cooked quickly until done no more than medium rare


This is the trick. Cook it past medium rare and it tastes horrible, Imo......yuuuuuck. :help:


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Take a piece of cedar plank rub butter and garlic all over the plank put your oven on 450 then take the duck breast coat it with butter and garlic and italian seasoning place duck on cedar plank put in the oven for 30 minutes,When it done take the duck through it in the trash and eat the cedar plank taste better


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> When it done take the duck through it in the trash and eat the cedar plank taste better


Whether you're joking or not, many people think that duck and goose isn't good to eat.

Unfortunately, I kept telling my buddies how good duck tastes when it's properly cooked. I should have shut up because most of them want to keep their ducks, now. I used to get them all.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Whatever the recipe is that requires you throwing the duck away when it is done and eating the wood plank that it was on. Duck/goose, don't care for either. That is why I don't hunt either.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just joking I don't care for duck but a guide told me that several years ago so I thought I would repeat it


----------



## KP3 (Jan 8, 2009)

That was too funny, I have cooked duck several times before with the wrapped bacon style. I was just trying to mix it up with something new. I will let you know how the cedar plank turns out, thanks for all of the replies.


----------

